# Guilty



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Lol, he doesn't feel an ounce of guilt


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Talk about an obvious crime scene. Teach him to use a vacuum for goodness sake!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Jake would be laying somewhere else acting very ashamed and not looking at me.


----------



## Maxaz (May 21, 2021)

I can't believe someone broke in and left such a mess! Thank goodness your pup is cleaning up for you.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

That’s usually my back porch where I greet the morning with a cup of coffee to wake up and get ready for a new day. Buddy made my first choice of what I really wanted to do first lol.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

That looks really familiar. LOL!


----------

